# Navarre Bridge??



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone caught fish off of the seawall by the Navarre Beach bridge?? Trying to add a couple of new spots to my bank fishing arsenal


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep I have regular customers fish there all the time in fact a friend of mine took his daughter and wife out there last night and I know they got at least one 26in red hope this helps


----------



## C/\MER()N (Oct 17, 2008)

are you talking about that little dock type thing that goes underneath the foot of the bridge? or are you talking about the oppossite side? (the beach side)


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Navarre Bridge is a very fishy place. 

You can catch fish -- right time, right bait -- from about any access point within walking distance of that bridge.

Fish I've caught there: redfish, trout, flounder, sheepshead, pompano and, of course, catfish galore.

I've heard of reports of tarpon there every so often during the season.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i have caught redfish ,blackdrum, pompano, and sheepshead at the bridge in the past few weeks ..good luck at whatever you try there but i have better luck on the bridge it self but its a long way up and its hell when its windy


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks noob. Maybe I'll see you out there


----------



## hotrodpickel (Nov 27, 2008)

were are the mullet today? please help?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had some good luck there trow toward the pilings using shrimp on a fish finder rig with light lead and flourocarbon leader.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have fished there a few times and hooked into a decent size fish using fresh shrimp, butit got away prior to landing the sucker.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Its getting a little late but search the grass flats too north side of the bridge on the east or left side in the spring or fall(l Oct/Nov)..On the sound side fish in the late summer early fall on the docks....Fine slot red flats..


----------

